# Ventus' IMG's



## Ventus (Apr 9, 2009)

Here are some of my recent work (haven't used PhotoShop in a while, so I'm a bit rusty)
Newest first;
















(I know, I utterly failed making the text for this one)
















And some oldies;


































































NOTE: Ventor/VentorX is my regular nickname... I'm merely informing you in case you'd think I'm some sort of art thief...


----------



## Sp33der (Apr 9, 2009)

Work more on text and your colors, effects are nice


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Apr 10, 2009)

Woah, looks pretty good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like the colors you chose.


----------



## Ventus (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks, both of you! =)

I've been working with PhotoShop for several years, but mostly creating album covers and such. "Real images" so to speak. 
Signaturemaking isn't new to me, but I take way too long brakes between them. Hence I haven't been able to develop the skill one whom has worked for the same amount of time as me actually would have. That's just an explanation for the "newbieness" in most of my pictures and a reason for you not to be so harsch in your judgements. Not that neither of you have been, but for future comments. =P

Now this all merely seem like a bad excuse, bt anyhow...


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Apr 10, 2009)

I just did that one today, but I'm not that good anyway... ^^"






Personally I'm more into wallpapers. I always make my own ones for my PC. 
But I'm too lazy to upload them all... ^^
I wish I was that good anyway...


----------



## Ventus (Apr 11, 2009)

Ooh, I really despise the frame. Bevel & Emboss sure can spoil images. Otherwise it's nice. =D


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Apr 11, 2009)

It was just for a custom sig like the one I have here too, to display some stats, so it's okay with the frame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do have it without frames too and with nice clouds too. ^^" I was just experimenting a bit.
So thanks.


----------

